# Computeraktivitäten aufzeichnen?



## mhribernik (1. Juli 2006)

Hallo!

Ich habe folgende Frage. Kenn jemand von euch ein Programm für Win, dass im Hintergrund sämtliche Computeraktivitäten aufzeichnet?

zb. aufgerufene Programme, besuchte Internetseiten, Tastatureingaben, ...


Danke im Voraus für euer Bemühen!
mfg. Marko


----------



## Fanthom (5. Juli 2006)

Pfui, sowas kenne ich nicht


----------



## vault-tec (5. Juli 2006)

mhribernik hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo!
> 
> Ich habe folgende Frage. Kenn jemand von euch ein Programm für Win, dass im Hintergrund sämtliche Computeraktivitäten aufzeichnet?
> 
> ...


Öhm... Interessant. Du möchtest also nicht nur sehen, *was* jemand für Programme laufen hat und *wo* er rumsurft, sondern auch noch, mit welchem Benutzernamen und *Passwort* er sich auf den besuchten Seiten einloggt? Und dann vielleicht auch noch die Pin vom Online-Banking, ja? 

Ich würde dir dringend empfehlen, hier mal einen triftigen Grund für deinen Bedarf an derartiger Spionagesoftware zu nennen. Solange du nicht in der IT-Abteilung eines Konzerns arbeitest und die Mitarbeiteraktivitäten überwachen sollst (ob sie arbeiten etc.), fällt mir allerdings kein akzeptabler Grund dafür ein. 

Wobei im übrigen derartige Abteilungen üblicherweise bereits über die entsprechenden Mittel verfügen und wohl niemanden auf die Suche danach im Netz schicken werden...

Niko


----------

